# Okay, now I think I need advice...



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

So, over the past week, I've run through at least 750 balls of Daisy slingshot ammo (1/4" steel) and I can count on one hand the number of times I hit a 750ml plastic pop bottle at 10 meters.
Never mind trying to hit a pop-can sized circle on paper...

What the H.E. Double hockey sticks am I doing wrong here?

Tried to watch Bill Hays's video, and I'll be damned if I can figure out what he's talking about so that's no help there.

Anyone have some advice? I'm about to put this tac driver up on Kijiji...


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Is it the Tac Hammer? If so, maybe you don't take well to hammer grip. I know I'm not a fan of that hold.

Does your ammo match your bands and draw? If not, your ammo could be flying everywhichway but on target.


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

brucered said:


> Is it the Tac Hammer? If so, maybe you don't take well to hammer grip. I know I'm not a fan of that hold.
> 
> Does your ammo match your bands and draw? If not, your ammo could be flying everywhichway but on target.


Yes, it's the Tac Hammer from Pocket Predator. 
I like the way it feels, very comfortable.

As for ammo matching the bands and draw. Seriously I have no clue. Is that a thing?
And if so, how could I possibly know? I'm using the bands that it came with.


----------



## Burtini (May 16, 2017)

Blacksmith said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the Tac Hammer? If so, maybe you don't take well to hammer grip. I know I'm not a fan of that hold.
> ...


If you are shooting 3/8" steel with Theraband Gold, I would recommend 3/4" wide bands that are as long as your draw length divided by 4 (If you draw 30" you will want bands that are 7.5" long). The bands that came on the Tac Hammer are bound to break soon so you will need to make some new ones anyway. You will need a rotary cutter and some Theraband Gold both of which can be purchased from ebay/amazon. You can use different materials than Therband but it's really popular here and fairly inexpensive. Good luck!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, matching bands to ammo is a thing and quite an important one. I can't explain it well, but too much power and you will have fliers. Too little power and you'll have sinkers. There are many threads to explain it better. As stated above, width and length of bands is important. I use a 5:1 ratio. My draw is 34", so I cut my bands from tip to pouch at about 7", which gives me a good balance between longevity and power.

It also takes time. Time to get familiar with a frame, it's bands and how it aims. You won't be hitting 2" targets your first week of shooting, probably not even your first month or longer, no matter how many shots you try and cram in. 750 over the course of a week, sounds like a lot to me, especially if you are not enjoying hitting your target.

Don't rush it. Enjoy your time experimenting, seeing improvements and figuring out your style of shooting. There are waaaaaaaaay more variables than you probably imagine. I haven't figured them all out yet either, but that's half the fun.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Blacksmith said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Is it the Tac Hammer? If so, maybe you don't take well to hammer grip. I know I'm not a fan of that hold.
> ...


Yes, some bands are too underpowered or overpowered for a given size projectile. For example, a 3/4 inch straight flat bandset would be well matched for medium size ammo (7/16 steel, 1/2, .40 cal lead).

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

As far as I've learned. I'm still very new to this amazing hobby myself.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

With too much power, the ball is leaving the pouch before it gets to the fork and pretty much goes wherever it wants.

Also, 10 m is challenging for a new shooter. Try shooting 5 m and instead of maxing out your bands try a softer (shorter) draw but use good form with your fork hand. I would also suggest that you invest in some dollar store marbles instead of another box of Daisy 1/4".

We all started there and you are sure to get here. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Also a very critical of shooting well is pouch release. I like the term Charles gave bad pouch release with standard shooting (IE not pfs shooting). *"The Speed bump effect".*

The speed bump effect will be the most likely cause of fork hits. This happens when the pouch is bent when holding and releasing the pouch.

Not sure where the thread is. Unfortunately, I can't search right now. Just wanted to quickly mention this.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to set him up with some TBG and a few of your pouches @Rayshot.

I'll band up a few Non-SuperSure pouches too, it won't take him long to tell the difference.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Blacksmith said:


> So, over the past week, I've run through at least 750 balls of Daisy slingshot ammo (1/4" steel) and I can count on one hand the number of times I hit a 750ml plastic pop bottle at 10 meters.
> Never mind trying to hit a pop-can sized circle on paper...
> 
> What the H.E. Double hockey sticks am I doing wrong here?
> ...


Glad you are getting some great sage advice!

I use the TacHammer frequently and it is an awesome frame for me. What is your band setup and configuration? That info might assist the troubleshooting. Maybe upload a pic if you can.

Are your shots missing wildly or are they consistently high, low, left, right...

For now I recommend getting a little closer to the target and build confidence. Believe me, most of us weren't able to hit the catchbox when we started so don't give up. 

Try using heavier ammo. It's really easy to overpower 1/4" steel. Find some 3/8" steel at least. It's easier to grip in the pouch too. Canadian Tire should have the ammo.

3/4" straight cut TBG is plenty for target shooting at 33Ft.

Pinch on top of the ammo rather than in front of the ammo to try and avoid the speedbump effect or uneven pouch releases.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Also helps if you are shooting with a smaller pouch with a centerhole. If the pouch is fairly large compared to the ammo it will generate an air-drag as well. That also affects the accuracy.

Pouch hold --> What Samurai and Rayshot said so --> Keep the release clean. Just let it go do not force it just let it happen --> Premium leather also helps with the clean release!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Another thing to think about......when first starting out, shoot at larger targets like 2 liter pop bottles or gallon milk jugs. As you start to hit these with some regularity, then go to smaller targets. When my son started out, he was shooting at tin cans from 10yrds. He was missing and missing and getting frustrated. I had him move a little closer and shoot at gallon milk jugs. He started hitting them and the frustration turned to happiness. Now he sometimes out shoots me. Just be careful of bounce backs on plastic bottles. Good luck


----------



## Blacksmith (Jul 6, 2017)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Blacksmith said:
> 
> 
> > So, over the past week, I've run through at least 750 balls of Daisy slingshot ammo (1/4" steel) and I can count on one hand the number of times I hit a 750ml plastic pop bottle at 10 meters.
> ...


Band set up and configuration you say....
All I can tell you is I'm using the band it came with from Pocket Predator.
Other than that, it makes little metal things fly through the air. Sorry if that was too technical...;-)


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Blacksmith said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Blacksmith said:
> ...


LOL. Can you post a picture? If not, are you set up for shooting with the bands going over the top of the forks or are they set up with the bands going around the outside of the forks? I don't recall exactly what bands came with the TacHammer but I think they were probably 1" wide bands. Regardless they would seriously overpower 1/4" steel balls.

When you have the time this thread might help you out with some terms you are probably seeing. Check out http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11772-slingshot-glossary-and-slang/


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Blacksmith said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > Blacksmith said:
> ...


Bill has his bands set pretty stout because he tends to shoot heavier ammo. As others have suggested, try a slightly lighter bandset or increase the size and weight of your ammo.

As a side note, Daisy is some of the worst ammo I have ever shot. Try online at a place like BC Precisions. At a minimum pick up 3/8" and since this is Bill's band setup, you might want to go closer to 7/16" To save money, buy the metric equivalents from them as it is cheaper.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Blacksmith said:


> So, over the past week, I've run through at least 750 balls of Daisy slingshot ammo (1/4" steel) and I can count on one hand the number of times I hit a 750ml plastic pop bottle at 10 meters.
> Never mind trying to hit a pop-can sized circle on paper...
> 
> What the H.E. Double hockey sticks am I doing wrong here?
> ...


Actually, I'm quite surprised you're able to get 750 or more shots out of that bandset using 1/4" steel.... As it's designed for 3/8" minimum up to about 9/16" max sized ammo...

You need to shoot either larger ammo... or use smaller, lighter bands and pouch...

The supplied pouch is simply to large for 1/4", it kind of gets lost and uncentered to easily and the bands are far to powerful for that size which can help to result in fliers..

I highly recommend watching the "howto" video... all the way through... record it to your computer and you can reference it at your convencience... It will give you answers on how to make your own bands... aiming and other common problems.

http://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=TJ0TiokUrVw


----------

